# Are chickens and ducks bad to be around goats?



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

We usually let our chickens, ducks and goats out during the day and put them in their pens at night.  Someone told me that it's a bad idea to let the chickens and ducks in the goats' pens.  Is this a bad idea?

Also, we have 2 boer wethers and 1 nubian wether.  We were told to put the nubian over with the boers and not leave him in with his nubian "sisters".  Is it ok to leave him with the girls or should we switch him over?  He is my daughter's 4H wether.


----------



## Rence (May 25, 2009)

I have no clue why someone would tell you to remove a nubian wether from being in with the nubian girls. He'd make a great heat detector. In addition, he won't smell like an intact buck does when the girls are in heat, and/or when they go in rut. I'd leave him whereever you want him. 

However, if your nubian wether does not have horns, and your boer wethers do have horns, I would keep him with the girls. I do not mix any horned goats in with my disbudded ones. Too many punctures,scratches and gashes for my taste. Did they say why you should move him? 

As to the free ranging, my chickens and guineas regularly visit the goat and cow fields. They spread out the wasted hay and eat all the bugs. Did your friend say why they thought it was bad to let them free range together?


----------



## freemotion (May 25, 2009)

Mine free range together in the pasture.  The chickens love to get on the goat's backs, and the two pygmies enjoy the scratching from the hen's claws, since they are both hornless.  It is fun to watch.  The biggest challenge was keeping the pygmies out of the coop.  They can squeeze their fat bodies into amazingly small spaces, earning one of the pygmies the nickname, Boneless Goat.

I do have an area large enough that it stays relatively clean and grassy.  I wouldn't crowd them and have messy, germy poo issues.


----------



## PattiXmas (May 25, 2009)

Thanks!  They have quite a huge area and not overcrowded at all.  They were concerned with ducks in the water for the goats, but we have buckets and the ducks can't get in and swim, but can drink.  

None of the goats have horns, and they are all castrated.  They were saying that in order for the wether to get nice and big, that I need to feed him the same thing I am feeding the boers.  I think they all sneak around and eat each other's grain anyway.

I'll take pics today of my goats and I'll post them.  This is our "first" time with caring for our goats on our own and I'd appreciate any feedback if you think they look good  .


----------



## helmstead (May 25, 2009)

Ducks and chickens (esp. ducks!) get filth into the water, spreading roundworms, cocci...etc.  We keep ours separated (chickens and goats, as we will NEVER have water fowl again blegh).

I see no reason to keep wethers separated from does unless the does are nearing kidding and the wethers are riding them (causing undue stress which could lead to abortion).


----------



## Rence (May 25, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with chickens getting filth into the water. They drink out of the water troughs, but don't get in them or anything.

However, I only had three ducks in the henhouse for a few days before I got disgusted with them. They were for eating anyway, but I was ready to pull my hair out by the time they were butchered. I can easily see why ducks would make the water filthy. I'll never ever have ducks again. Even for three days  

If your fowl aren't getting in the drinking water for your other animals, there shouldn't be a problem. But if you can't keep them out of that water, then I'd separate them too.


----------



## goatdude95 (May 25, 2009)

Chickens ducks and goats will be fine, same thing with your nubian you can leave it with it's sisters It ticks me off when people come around who tell you stuff that they have no clue about. As for keeping goats with chickens/ducks and goats together in a pen that's a no no they can catch cocci a lot faster but if you have them in a fence thats fine they won't bother each other


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 25, 2009)

Our chickens free range with all of the other animals.  Chickens actually help to reduce certain worm problems in goats, sheep and cows.  Also goats, sheep and cows using the same pasture helps to reduce parasite problems in all of the above.  Cocci is a different story though.  The chickens will spread it faster than greased lightning!  If you have coccidiosis on the farm you have it and can't do a thing about it.  Spring time is the worst time for Cocci, so make sure that you treat while it is wet.  Once every thing dries out treat only as needed.  I leave the bucks with the does that are not pregnant... well with the ones that I want them to get pregnant anyway.  Once a doe udders up I make sure they are not bothered with the bucks.  Do what you want and see what works for you.  I would rather the bucks were paying attention to does than to fences!

Chris


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 25, 2009)

chickens free range in all our pastures, it does help with worms I read that a long time ago.. our guineas too, and ducks. we just kept a place with a little pool for the ducks away from the goats, I was always afraid a baby goat would fall in. 
as for the goats, they should be eating goat feed, I have heard that bucks should not get as much grain only when breeding. the weathers I do not know, but good hay and pasture is usually all they need, unless the does are pregnant or nursing. and a salt block, or even add a goat mineral block.


----------

